# My Beautiful Babies:-)



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

They grow up too fast; I'm so glad I can capture them with photos!


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

You have two quite adorable kids! 

Yes, make sure you capture as many moments as you can for what they say is so true,,,,they grow up so very fast. 
My youngest just recently turned 18 and I find myself mouthing the same words countless others have questioned before me....... My goodness where has the time gone?

Enjoy your children along the way!



Leslie


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My oldest turned 30 in February, and my youngest is 24.  It's hard to believe even putting it in print.  
deb


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah, deb, I know what you mean. My two daughters are 21 and 18. Almost feels like those numbers can't really be right?  

On the brighter side, I feel fortunate to have two wonderful girls and am very happy to watch as they become young adults!  

Leslie


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

great pic, you are blessed


----------

